# Giant African Land Snail Help



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

My question is related to the substrate and what micro organisms are living in it. Are they any that shouldn't be kept along with GALS? The reason I am asking is because I have a culture of springtails that I was planning to introduce to the substrate to keep it clean and mould free. Obviously I thought I'd post this on here to ask the experts before doing so.

Does anybody know the answer? Any help is greatly appreciated, my knowledge leads me to believe that there shouldn't be a problem but I may be naive and am therefore seeking guidance.

Many thanks


----------



## MustLoveSnails (Aug 2, 2009)

Springtails are fine, keep the amount controlled and if the snails show irritation (eye retraction, bubbling noise or eye flicks) or have more than the occasional one on them then scoop off some substrate to lower the levels and give the snails a gentle wash. They help keep the tank clean (as do woodlice which is my preference), but obviously masses crawling over the snails is not good. I find the tanks settle into a natural balance as long as the basic poop and spoiled food maintenance is carried out. I wouldn't be without my woodlice, they take care of the little bits that would otherwise make the substrate unpleasant after a while and a flat surface to breed under keeps them self maintaining. : victory:


----------



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

MustLoveSnails said:


> Springtails are fine, keep the amount controlled and if the snails show irritation (eye retraction, bubbling noise or eye flicks) or have more than the occasional one on them then scoop off some substrate to lower the levels and give the snails a gentle wash. They help keep the tank clean (as do woodlice which is my preference), but obviously masses crawling over the snails is not good. I find the tanks settle into a natural balance as long as the basic poop and spoiled food maintenance is carried out. I wouldn't be without my woodlice, they take care of the little bits that would otherwise make the substrate unpleasant after a while and a flat surface to breed under keeps them self maintaining. : victory:


Thankyou for helping, I was considering wood lice as I hear they're better. I went for the springtail option because they were offered to me. But I will keep an eye out for those highlighted problems and act on them accordingly : victory: can't wait to get it all established and to hopefully keep happy healthy GALS :2thumb:


----------

